# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  كِـي تكِـوني مشِرقة ليِلة عرسِك

## الوسادة

ليلة الزفاف هي الأهم في حياة كل فتاة، تنتظر يوم عرسها بشغف،



وتتمنى أن تبدو فيه متألقة ومتوهجة ومشرقة، تطل على مهنئيها بأجمل حلة 



وأصفى بشرة وأكثر جاذبية



لكن تحقيق هذا الغرض بنجاح لا يأتي على طبق من ذهب، فلا بد من التحضير 

المركز قبل العرس بفترة مناسبة، والتفكير بعناية في اختيار خبيرة

التجميل الماهرة والصالون المناسب والعناية الملائمة لنوعية البشرة والشعر. 

وإضافة إلى ذلك،على العروس الجميلة ألا تغفل أثناء التجهيز لعرسها عن الكثير 


من الاعتبارات والنصائح، لكي تتأكد من أنها ستبدو أمام المهنئين بالمظهر 

المذهل الذي ستفاجئهم به



بعض الخبراء يرون أن فترة عناية العروس ببشرتها يجب أن تبدأ قبل 

حفل زفافها بـ 6 أشهر، لكن الظروف لا تسعف الفتيات أحيانا، مع ذلك 

فإن إدراك جزء من الشيء أفضل من أن نفقده كله، وكما يقال:



أن تصل متأخرا خير من ألا تصل.



لكن 6 أشهر من العناية تعتبر كافية للوصول إلى الكمال والتأكد من 



أن البشرة ستتألق على نحو سلس وناعم خلال الحفل الكبير المنتظر



التنظيف والاسترخاء



أحد أهم الأشياء التي يجب عليك أن تهتمي بها أيتها العروس الجميلة قبل 

زفافك بنحو شهر على الأقل، أن تلتزمي بالتنظيف الروتيني اليومي لوجهك، 



وذلك من خلال استخدام مطهر معتدل.



وفي صباح كل يوم قبل العرس، يفيدك كثيرا أن تستحمي وتسترخي في حوض الماء



لمدة 15 دقيقة، مع إضافة زيت اللافندر وبعض العطريات الطبيعية،



بعد ذلك مباشرة قومي بتطبيق مرطب جيد للوجه ومرطب خاص للجسم.



وعند استخدام الماكياج ومستحضرات التجميل، احرصي على ألا تبقي تلك 



المواد الكيماوية على وجهك لفترة طويلة،



بل تأكدي من إزالتها من خلال نوع مناسب من مزيل الماكياج.



يفترض بك أيضا أن تغسلي وجهك بالماء الصافي مع تطبيق مرطب جيد



قبل الذهاب إلى الفراش ليلا.



احرصي قبل ليلة الزفاف بشهر على العناية بيديك وقدميك، وحاولي التخلص من 



الجلد الخشن والخلايا الميتة في أعقاب القدمين، وتابعي حالة 

أظافرك واعتني بها جيدا




تذكري نوع بشرتك جيداً

عدم بوحك لخبيرة التجميل بنوعية بشرتك قد يؤدي إلى نتائج سيئة،



وأنت من سيتحمل نتائج أي عمل تقوم به في صالون التجميل.



واحرصي دائما عند شراء منتجات التجميل على الحديث إلى البائعة 



عن الأنواع التي تناسب نوع بشرتك، سواء كانت جافة أو دهنية أو عادية



أو مختلطة أو حساسة، والأمر نفسه يجب أن تتذكريه لدى صالون التجميل



التزمي الأجواء الصحية



قد يكون للظروف المناخية القاسية مثل الشمس الحارة التي تتميز بها دول الخليج،



أو الرياح المغبرة، تأثير سيئ على بشرتك قبل 

حفلة الزفاف وإن كان ذلك بشهر.



تأكدي من نشرة الأحوال الجوية قبل الخروج من المنزل للنزهة 



أو التسوق أو زيارة الأصدقاء.



وإذا كان ولا بد، عليك تطبيق كريم الحماية من الشمس بمعدل حماية 



لا يقل عن 30 أو أن تغطي وجهك بوشاح يحميه من الأشعة والرياح المتربة


الغذاء السليم

إن اتباع نظام غذائي سليم ومتوازن يشكل جزءا مهما جدا للعناية بالبشرة 



في فترة ما قبل ليلة الزفاف. عليك أن تعرفي أن ما يدخل إلى معدتك 



سيؤثر على وجهك، لأنه مرآة الصحة. فسوء التغذية له تأثير سلبي على



بشرة وجهك وسيجعلها تبدو باهتة وخالية من الحيوية،



بخلاف الغذاء الصحي الذي يقود الى بشرة مشرقة ونضرة. 



اشربي على الأقل 8 أكواب من الماء النقي في اليوم، واحرصي على وجود



حصص كافية من الفواكه الطازجة والخضار في حميتك الغذائية،



وذلك للتخلص من الفضلات والحفاظ على ليونة البشرة.



من أهم ما يجب عليك تجنبه قدر الإمكان خلال الشهرين اللذين يسبقان حفلة زفافك،



الوجبات السريعة والأطعمة المصنعة والمقليات.
ضعي أيضا 



حدا لاستهلاك الكافيين وابتعدي عن الحلويات والأطعمة التي تحتوي على 

على الكثير من السكر أو على نسبة عالية من السعرات الحرارية


النوم الكافي


النوم العميق في الليالي التي تسبق يوم العرس يعتبر أمرا ضروريا بالنسبة 

لك ،وذلك للحصول على بشرة متوهجة بعد أيام.



أنت الآن بحاجة إلى النوم خلال هذه الفترة أكثر من أي وقت مضى،



وإلا فسينتهي بك المطاف ليلة الزفاف بمظاهر الإرهاق والتعب على وجهك، 



وبهالات سوداء داكنة تحيط بعينيك الجميلتين.



مع ذلك، التزمي بتطبيق شرائح الخيار على عينيك قبل أن تخلدي إلى النوم.



تأكدي أن النوم الكافي والعميق سيساعدك في تخليص جسمك من السموم 



التي من شأنها أن تعيث فسادا في جلدك وبشرتك، كما أن النوم المريح 

سيقلل من الإجهاد ومن حب الشباب!


لا للتوتر ولا للبكاء


لا تجعلي للتوتر سبيلا إلى حياتك في ما قبل ليلة الزفاف،



تخلصي من جميع أسباب الغضب والتوتر التي لا مبرر لها،



وحاولي أن تبقي خالية من الإجهاد بقدر الإمكان،



قد يفيدك أيضا الانغماس في تمارين التأمل واليوغا لهذا الغرض.



كما أنه ليس هناك أفضل من التنفس العميق لتهدئة الأعصاب وتكرار هذه



العملية كل يوم مرتين.



تجنبي البكاء قدر الإمكان، قد تمر بك بعض الظروف أو المشاهد المؤثرة 



وتذرف عيناك لها ببعض الدموع، لكن الإجهاش في البكاء يؤدي إلى انتفاخ 

العينين مما يؤدي إلى ظهور هالات سوداء حولهما


الرياضة تزيد ثقتك بنفسك


في الأشهر التي تسبق حفل الزفاف، من المستحسن أن تتعهدي القيام ببعض 



التمارين الرياضية الخفيفة على أساس منتظم،



وبصرف النظر عن مسألة ما إن كانت هذه التمارين ستساعدك في 

الحصول على قوام أفضل،



فإن المطلوب قبل كل شيء هو زيادة ثقتك بنفسك وتحسين دورتك الدموية، 



مما سيعمل على توهج بشرتك.



كما يفضل ان تقومي بعمل مساج لثلاث مرات في الأسبوع،



وخاصة في منطقة الظهر والكتفين، إن هذا من شأنه التخفيف من تشنج العضلات



نتيجة الإرهاق وتنشيط الدورة الدموية.



لا تجازفي بمستحضرات لم تجربيها


من أكثر الأخطاء التي تقع بها العروس ليلة الزفاف استخدام بعض



الماركات العالمية الشهيرة التي لم تجربها من قبل. لذلك تجنبي خلال الشهر



الذي يسبق ليلة الزفاف استكشاف أنواع جديدة من هذه المستحضرات.



قد يفيدك التمسك بالمستحضرات التي تحمل العلامة التجارية العادية



التي دأبت على استخدامها لفترة كافية، أكثر من أشهر الماركات. 



لذا، تجاهلي الدعايات التجارية الخادعة التي تظهر في 

التلفزيون لـ«خافي العيوب»



أو «أحمر الشفاه الجديد» الذي يجعل شفتيك براقتين ولامعتين وثخينتين.



فالمنتج الجديد قد تكون له آثار سلبية على جلدك وقد يثير الحساسية،



أو يترك بعضا من البقع أو الندوب، واعلمي أيضا أن ما يبدو رائعا على 

صديقتك أو على عارضة الدعاية في التلفزيون قد يكون مدمرا لبشرتك،

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يعني يا ريت كل فتاة مقبلة على الزواج تقرأ بتمعن 
وكمان موضوعك يفيد الانثى بشكل عام 

يسلمووووو على الفوائد والمعلومات القيّمة 

تقبلي مروري يا وسادتنا  :Smile:

----------

